

Two-year-old phone receives 15-month-old software update - bconway
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/02/two-year-old-phone-receives-15-month-old-software-update/

======
chayesfss
I don't like seeing issues like this placed at google's feet. The real problem
here is verizon. Why would they want to give up prompt updates that make the
phone you already purchased just as good as the newer better phone they want
you to pay for? I went though this with the thunderbolt and turning s-off and
unlocking my bootloader. I was able to load up anything I wanted but this
isn't something that others with the phone were really able to do. So yea,
they got $700 more of my bucks because I purchased the gs3 outright and
promptly unlocked that too but I will tell you this, I'm about done with
verizon. They're probably the most greedy company I've dealt with since I
actually used to have a phone line (thanks Ooma).

